# Fotohüllen aus Papier wie bei'm Fotoladen...



## Xenius (9. Juni 2004)

Hey
kennt jemand von euch einen Onlineshop, welcher die klassischen Papier/Papphüllen für Fotos vertreibt?

Was ich meine sind die kleinen bedruckten Fototaschen die man im Laden bekommt wenn man Bilder entwickeln lässt... 

Liebe Grüße und Dank im vorraus...!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Onkel Google spuckt da einiges aus ;-)

u.a. dies: http://www.briefodruck.de/deutsch/briefhuellen/fototaschen.php

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Xenius (9. Juni 2004)

Naja, kann ich nix mit anfangen, scheint eher was für Firmen zu sein, kleine Fotoläden oder so... und konkrete Preise sind auch nich vorhanden...


----------

